# Broadarrow RN Divers Style



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just bought a Broadarrow RN Divers Style from Roy; it was a toss up between that an the CWC "issue". Decided on the Broadarrow after various advice; anyway, very pleased with it, and at half the price of the CWC seems a good deal.

I can put my W10 into honourable retirement!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Do you mean the PRS-3 with 10 year battery quartz movement, or the orange dialed mechanical 2824


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I got the quartz Broadarrow Black PVD etc ... it looks good on a black NATO, an ideal watch for my rougher pursuits!


----------

